# Are all furries this disgusting...?



## ~Genesis~ (May 16, 2010)

OK, story behind the question: a few furs I know (I'm not close friends with them or anything; hell, I don't even really talk with them much) have, since I have known them, been trying to get me to come over for a "furry sleepover weekend". It happens every weekend, and this weekend was no exception. This weekend, however, I decided "why the hell not" and said I'd go. Much chat-huggles, chat-humps, and attempted chat-rape ensued.

So on Friday I pack up my bag and whatnot and I head on over. As soon as I walk in the door, I get hit by a pretty strong typical "man smell". OK, I can deal with that (my place smells like that sometimes... fucking roommates). Then I meet the furs. Oh boy, let me tell you... my first thought was: "Oh fuck, this is going to be a long and painful weekend."

Right off the bat I notice the following things:
1: Most of them clearly had not shaved within a few days, even weeks in two cases. I can understand if you want to grow a beard... but if you have sparse, scraggly facial hair it just doesn't work!
2: Most of them smelled pretty rank. Like they had not showered in a couple days, if they knew how to shower at all.
3: Not one of them knew how to brush their teeth (eww...).

Clearly, hygiene is an issue, but I had roommates who were just as bad. OK, I'll "suck it up like a man" and deal with it. Maybe they aren't bad people, just fucking lazy. I can try and fix that... hopefully.

Fast forward to the evening: It goes from "let's play video games and hang out and whatever" to "FURPILE!/FURORGY!". I have to beg out with the "I'm taken" excuse (and got told several times that my [non-existent] mate wont mind) because a) I don't know any of them that well, and b) I can't have sex with someone who smells bad. But I'll hang around and watch. I wish I hadn't.

Hello, does anyone know what a condom is? These guys were just going at it with each other with no condoms and spit for lube.

Don't get me wrong, I enjoy bareback sex, but I have a fucking limit! I won't bareback with strangers and I certainly wont bareback with someone who I don't trust completely.

Needless to say, I was pretty grossed out and had to leave. Without a word, I picked up my shit and left. They probably didn't even notice I was gone until later. No more furry sleepovers for me! I'm also probably going to end up cancelling my plans to attend my first ever camp feral.


And if any of you from that nasty little group are read this, I have some advice:
1) Take a fucking shower every single morning.
2) Brush your teeth at least once a day, preferably two.
3) SHAVE!
4) Learn how to use a fucking condom before you get a disease (if you don't already have one)!
5) When someone says "sorry, no. not interested." don't keep pushing for it. You never know when someone might turn around and smack you in the face.


idhbvtgiyse;aisd; *smashes his face on his keayboard repeatedly*


----------



## Vatz (May 16, 2010)

Aaaaaannnnd I laugh at you.
Believe it or not, most people aren't that disgusting in the fandom. What you ran into is a little something called a _minority_. Ever heard of those?

Also, I rate this thread a FIVE for making me laugh so hard.


----------



## Vatz (May 16, 2010)

You don't need to cancel any and all future furry-related events.You just need to make sure the people going to said events don't fuck with you, and that if you feel uncomfortable with what's going on, you can leave.
It's fucking simple.


----------



## ~Genesis~ (May 16, 2010)

Vatz said:


> Aaaaaannnnd I laugh at you.
> Believe it or not, most people aren't that disgusting in the fandom. What you ran into is a little something called a _minority_. Ever heard of those?


 Have you ever been to a con?

//EDIT::A big one, not one of those backdoor get-togethers.


----------



## Summercat (May 16, 2010)

No, most furries are not that disgusting. I don't know exactly what happened there.

I believe there to be one or two parties in my general area that are definitely not... well, yes, sexual shit and booze and *maybe* other stuff are reputed to go down, but that doesn't stop me from attending the larger events, like the regular 80+ person party, or the 110+ person bbq we had yesterday.

Certainly wouldn't stop me from attending a very large and well known furry event like Feral.


----------



## Zseliq (May 16, 2010)

Why were you watching two guys 'going at it'?


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

I don't think being a furry has anything to do with hygiene


----------



## fuzthefurfox (May 16, 2010)

X_X this thread has murdered me


----------



## ~Genesis~ (May 16, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Why were you watching two guys 'going at it'?


This was a group. 12 people (myself included) were at this place.


//EDIT::It's also kind of hard to avoid when they are fucking everywhere.


----------



## ~Genesis~ (May 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't think being a furry has anything to do with hygiene


No, but I have never seen a single person who was this bad at hygiene "101", let alone 11 of them in the same place.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (May 16, 2010)

You just met a gang of retard. As said above, a minority. But hey, there's retard everywhere, you just need to avoid them.


----------



## Tabasco (May 16, 2010)

Should have turned the hose on them. Solve multiple problems at once!


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> No, but I have never seen a single person who was this bad at hygiene "101", let alone 11 of them in the same place.


Not to this degree but I've seen it and smelled it nonetheless


----------



## Citrakayah (May 16, 2010)

I feel sick now.


----------



## ~Genesis~ (May 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Should have turned the hose on them. Solve multiple problems at once!


Hmm, now I wish I had thought of that.  


Citrakayah said:


> I feel sick now.


You're welcome. Thought I'd share my hate and disgust with the FAFers who are actually around on the weekend.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Should have turned the hose on them. Solve multiple problems at once!


Ilu


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 16, 2010)

:V I'm not disgusting....

Yay for being squeaky clean :3


----------



## Riyeko (May 16, 2010)

Thats really disgusting.
If ever something like that were to happen I wouldnt have been so nice.
Its like, dude, i have a husband.. you think I want to bareback with you youre fucking crazy..
Then id most likely take my fist or my lovely shoes (theyre "womens work boots and have steel toes) and put my foot where it counts (read between the legs straight into bawls and penor).


Advice: Next time, regardless, visit them in their "natural" environment before you decide to go to a "sleepover".


----------



## Tycho (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, "sleep-over" bad, night out at GameWorks or whatever good.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (May 16, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> 1) Take a fucking shower every single morning.


Animals don't take showers, so why should I?


----------



## Citrakayah (May 16, 2010)

This really makes me glad that I've never met a furry. Other than Jesusfish but he's not really a fur so it doesn't count.


----------



## Summercat (May 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Yeah, "sleep-over" bad, night out at GameWorks or whatever good.



This, this, a thousand times this.

Go with people to am movie, a combined dinner, some sort of event in public before going over for a 'furry sleepover', people!


----------



## Zseliq (May 16, 2010)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> Animals don't take showers, so why should I?


Animals lick themselves clean. Do you do that?


----------



## Xipoid (May 16, 2010)

I'm going to say that's pretty extreme. I wouldn't hold that as any likely average.


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Yeah, "sleep-over" bad, night out at GameWorks or whatever good.


I'd go as far as hanging out after maybe spending the day in town, I could only sleep over at a friends house if I knew them well enough 

(side note: the arcade GameWorks?)


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2010)

Why do you think even though I know who all the furries are in my city I don't talk to them?  They scare me.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 16, 2010)

Sounded like Goons.  And the bareback thing is a huge issue in the gay community as well.

Did you know there are a subculture of males who purposely infect themselves with HIV so they can have unprotected sex with other HIV positive men, to get rid of the fear of getting infected?

THAT is gross.


----------



## Shiroka (May 16, 2010)

Oh man I love this thread! That's exactly what's holding me from going to a convention, smelly, dirty (in every ways) furfags. That, and I don't have a car.

Though to be honest OP, what were you thinking by going to a "sleep-over" with furs you barely even know? And if I were you, I would be suspicious if they tried to push me into it for so long. Just the first paragraph of your post reeks of dirty furry sex, and not the good kind. Did you even ask them what the evening would be like beforehand?


----------



## Oovie (May 16, 2010)

I loved that read, it made me very sick and laugh. 

Are these guys around your age as well? Just saying, a big flag should have gone off when talking about sleep-overs at that age. I haven't used the term "sleep-over" since I was 12!

Oh but besides the hygiene and buttsex, that's hilarious how they tried to motivate you to join in. They would have had me backed up against a wall like a wild animal, and you know what wild animals will do backed into a corner. I'd probably have headbutted one into a beverage table making my escape!

edit: Oh but I'm curious to know if you remember what they "claimed to be", I'd like to know if people who side with a certain species tend to have filthier hygiene traits. For Science of course.


----------



## Tabasco (May 16, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I loved that read, it made me very sick and laugh.
> 
> Are these guys around your age as well? Just saying, a big flag should have gone off when talking about sleep-overs at that age. I haven't used the term "sleep-over" since I was 12!
> 
> Oh but besides the hygiene and buttsex, that's hilarious how they tried to motivate you to join in. They would have had me backed up against a wall like a wild animal, and you know what wild animals will do backed into a corner. I'd probably have headbutted one into a beverage table making my escape!



You're too soft. Punch them in the groin. If you're lucky, you might even render them sterile.


----------



## Oovie (May 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You're too soft. Punch them in the groin. If you're lucky, you might even render them sterile.


Judging by the people he was surrounded by, chances are they were masochists. Avoid the groin at all costs!


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 16, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Judging by the people he was surrounded by, chances are they were masochists. Avoid the groin at all costs!


 lol. that was close almost spewed my drink after reading this.


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2010)

Dude what the hell is wrong with you? Why didn't you just walk out the door right when they started being creepy?


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 16, 2010)

every fandom has these types of people and the ones ive met so far arent that bad, yes things like this attract stranger crowds but at least there are more people with alot better views then what youve described


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 16, 2010)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> Animals don't take showers, so why should I?


WHAT



Zseliq said:


> Animals lick themselves clean. Do you do that?


Oh, there are some people here who do that, just check out the "furry habits IRL" thread (the one that was locked recently).



BlueberriHusky said:


> You're too soft. Punch them in the groin. If you're lucky, you might even render them sterile.


They're gay so why would it matter?


----------



## Tycho (May 16, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Sounded like Goons.  And the bareback thing is a huge issue in the gay community as well.
> 
> Did you know there are a subculture of males who purposely infect themselves with HIV so they can have unprotected sex with other HIV positive men, to get rid of the fear of getting infected?
> 
> THAT is gross.



Fucking stupid is what it is.


----------



## Tally (May 16, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> This was a group. 12 people (myself included) were at this place.
> 
> 
> //EDIT::It's also kind of hard to avoid when they are fucking everywhere.




"Guys, I'm not interested, I will just step into the other room... Oh god, it's also taken! Well, how about the hallwa- damn it, bathroom then. OH SHIT, what are you two doing in here!?"

Genesis then runs to his car, and drives away as fast as he can, not noticing the two furries in the backseat!


----------



## Summercat (May 16, 2010)

Tally said:


> "Guys, I'm not interested, I will just step into the other room... Oh god, it's also taken! Well, how about the hallwa- damn it, bathroom then. OH SHIT, what are you two doing in here!?"
> 
> Genesis then runs to his car, and drives away as fast as he can, not noticing the two furries in the backseat!



*sadly* They never notice the two in the back seat until it's too late.


----------



## Citrakayah (May 16, 2010)

Summercat said:


> *sadly* They never notice the two in the back seat until it's too late.


Thats rule #31 of the zombie/fur invasion. 

No one reads the rules though...


----------



## GraemeLion (May 16, 2010)

I can never understand why , when I read stories about things like this, the person who is so offended doesn't just leave.

It's like, okay, these guys are idiots. That's for certain.  But how stupid are you for staying around?  What were you wanting to do or prove?  Clearly you weren't having fun.  So why stick around?


----------



## Summercat (May 16, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> I can never understand why , when I read stories about things like this, the person who is so offended doesn't just leave.
> 
> It's like, okay, these guys are idiots. That's for certain.  But how stupid are you for staying around?  What were you wanting to do or prove?  Clearly you weren't having fun.  So why stick around?



That's if it actually happened. IIRC, there's been a few instances locally of people making shit up about what goes on at parties.

Problem #1: I was living at the house of a party in my example.

Problem #2: They didn't know I lived there, and were bitching to me about it.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 16, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> And if any of you from that nasty little group are read this, I have some advice:
> 1) Take a fucking shower every single morning. *I shower at night, but still regularly. Then again, I live in the tropics, so it's basically to get all the sweat off.*
> 2) Brush your teeth at least once a day, preferably two. *I brush twice a day.*
> 3) SHAVE! *I shave, but only my face.*
> ...


 
Well, I'm glad I'm not that fucked up.

Still would like to attend one of those things.

What we have here is a group of people who don't know how to be sexually free.


----------



## Slyck (May 16, 2010)

We're not all sickos, its just that 99.9% of the fandom gives the rest a bad name.


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2010)

This thread is terrible.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 16, 2010)

I brush my teeth, just not very often because I feel to much brushing can damage gumbs and do more harm than good.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 16, 2010)

I cringed at voyeur narrative.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Fucking stupid is what it is.



And self correcting oddly enough.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 16, 2010)

What the shit? 

Why did you even... 

WHY DO YOU KNOW PEOPLE LIKE THAT????


----------



## Tycho (May 16, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> And self correcting oddly enough.



Never fast enough, though.


----------



## Lobar (May 16, 2010)

yes, get out now


----------



## Alstor (May 16, 2010)

Furries = Nerds
Nerds = Too busy with other nerdy things.
Too busy with other nerdy things = Lack of hygine

Therefore, Furries = Lack of hygine
In the minority sense, of course.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I brush my teeth, just not very often because I feel to much brushing can damage gumbs and do more harm than good.


 
And you're a squirrel. Those are some huge teeth there.


----------



## darzoz (May 16, 2010)

I'm disturbed now. O_e
The only thing out of your list that I don't always do is brush my teath every day. Some times I just fall asleep and totally forget. Not very often though, not very often at all. What you discribed, all of it, is ewww.....


----------



## Kiva (May 16, 2010)

ERF... I'm probably opposite of those people.


----------



## Aleu (May 16, 2010)

I like being clean...
then again I'm a woman so :V


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 16, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I like being clean...
> then again I'm a woman so :V


If I'm not showered and shaved I feel like shit.  No idea why anyone would purposely not bathe for several days.  I would hate myself D:


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2010)

I have to shower every day or I feel disgusting.

I only shave when I feel I need to, but I don't have a neckbeard or anything.


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I like being clean...
> then again I'm a woman so :V


I can only go a day without showering 

I really don't like being dirty, I'll get dirty, but I try to clean myself a little after


----------



## Aleu (May 16, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> If I'm not showered and shaved I feel like shit.  No idea why anyone would purposely not bathe for several days.  I would hate myself D:



I normally just shower every other day. If I do it every day then my skin gets all oily and ew >.<


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I can only go a day without showering
> 
> I really don't like being dirty, I'll get dirty, but I try to clean myself a little after


Same. Being dirty sucks.


----------



## Aleu (May 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Same. Being dirty sucks.



depends on what kind of dirty ;3


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> depends on what kind of dirty ;3


I wouldn't know the latter. :V


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wouldn't know the latter. :V


As soon as the boner goes away it's just ew.


----------



## Boondawks (May 16, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> You just met a gang of retard



THE IRONY ALARM CAN'T HANDLE SOMETHING OF THIS MAGNITUDE.

PANIC


----------



## Enwon (May 16, 2010)

Boondawks said:


> THE IRONY ALARM CAN'T HANDLE SOMETHING OF THIS MAGNITUDE.
> 
> PANIC


I'm going to impersonate someone with epilepsy for a moment, as of viewing the image you posted:

AAAAAGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH
*falls to ground*
*foams at mouth*
*convulses violently*


That said, it was otherwise hilarious....


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 16, 2010)

I shower multiple times a day for fear of being that one unhygenic person.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 16, 2010)

LIKE I DON'T! I'M ALL NATURAL! NO SOAPS OR STUFF FOR ME


----------



## Ames (May 16, 2010)

Boondawks said:


> THE IRONY ALARM CAN'T HANDLE SOMETHING OF THIS MAGNITUDE.
> 
> PANIC



I laughed.  Out loud.  IRL.


----------



## Redregon (May 16, 2010)

i want to say this story is surprising...

but then i think: "oh yeah. furries...." and then it all falls into place.

trufax, there are more of these types of people than we'd like to think.


----------



## Taralack (May 17, 2010)

Redregon said:


> trufax, there are more of these types of people than we'd like to think.



Though to be fair, people like this (the kind who don't shower) exist in every fandom conceivable. It seems to be quite rampant among gamers.

Anecdote time:
I used to study in a games design course, and we had a facility called a "games lab". On paper it was meant to be used for researching various games with consoles one wouldn't normally have access to, but everyone just used it as a social gathering place. 

Many days when I went into the games lab, it would reek of unwashed bodies piled into a poorly ventilated room.

(inb4 cool story bro)


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 17, 2010)

Dude... fuckin' nasty... >.<


----------



## gdzeek (May 17, 2010)

lol, I have noticed a lot of unshaved furries, not all of us are filthy though. the world knows what the heck I'd do without dial soap and focus deoderant.


----------



## Kommodore (May 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude what the hell is wrong with you? Why didn't you just walk out the door right when they started being creepy?


Yeah, what was topping you from making an excuse and just leaving, again?


----------



## Telnac (May 17, 2010)

OP--

Welcome to the armpit of the fandom.  I attended a furparty here a few months ago.  OK, the furs did believe in bathing (thank GOD) but I was assured this would be more than PG-13 or a soft R (one female fur there had a well-earned reputation for ending up nude).  No.  It was XXX, from the moment I arrived to the moment I left... and was getting worse by the minute. And no, I didn't stay long.  I tried to find a safe place to go.  There wasn't one.   A lifetime supply of eyebleach could not wash out what I saw that one night.

What surprised me is that I've attended several fur cons, and found them to be (mostly) clean and enjoyable events.  Yeah, I knew some wild stuff happened behind closed doors, but it was trivial to avoid that type of stuff.  This?  Ugh.  No.

Needless to say, I don't associate with an overwhelming majority of those furs any more.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 17, 2010)

I also think that those were among the minority.

I admit I dont always shower daily. Usualy most of the time I do tho. 
On the days I don't is when I'm not going anywere and havent been active that day or previous day to work up a sweat.(unless it a hot day out)

I dont shave daily cause I can get away with it as it not very notciable after a day.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 17, 2010)

You guys keep saying they were a minority, I demand evidence to back up this argument.


----------



## Jaxinc (May 17, 2010)

The hell....?

Not everyone is like that thankfully, damn... 
Sure I'm a college student so my room is an organized mess, but the house stays clean, I shower daily and keep my beard trimmed... the only thing is for a guy I have very long hair.

Honestly, I'd say the mistake here was sleeping over at someone else's house that you didnt really know. I would not sleep at anyone's house I did not know explicitly and IF in which case it went the way your night went... at least I'd know the person and it wouldnt be a problem, but DAMN :|

*twitches uncontrollably*


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 17, 2010)

> 1) Take a fucking shower every single morning.[x]
> 2) Brush your teeth at least once a day, preferably two.[x]
> 3) SHAVE![x] (all over)
> 4) Learn how to use a fucking condom before you get a disease (if you  don't already have one)![x]
> 5) When someone says "sorry, no. not interested." don't keep pushing for  it. You never know when someone might turn around and smack you in the  face.[ ](sometimes its just fun to make people feel uncomfortable.)


I also liek to do mai hair.


----------



## Sarcusa (May 17, 2010)

Lol, much of that describes me... I know that's bad to be unhygienic but I'm just so lazy. (If I go out or meet people though I at least be clean, shaving is a maybe =0 The mustache just makes me look older though XP) Ah, except for the rated R parts...still a virgin and far too shy for random sex ^^v

You're right though, this kind of applies more to gamers. (Especially single ones ~_~)


----------



## Whitenoise (May 17, 2010)

Yes, all furries are that disgusting. Anyone in this thread saying otherwise is either lying or oblivious to the fact that they're just as disgusting as the human garbage you encountered. Don't let them talk you into that dodgy camp feral shit, unless you happen to have a surprise sex/halitosis fetish :V .



Kellie Gator said:


> You guys keep saying they were a minority, I  demand evidence to back up this argument.



There is no evidence, because it's a lie :V .


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 17, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Yes, all furries are that disgusting. Anyone in this thread saying otherwise is either lying or oblivious to the fact that they're just as disgusting as the human garbage you encountered. Don't let them talk you into that dodgy camp feral shit, unless you happen to have a surprise sex/halitosis fetish :V .
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence, because it's a lie :V .


I like the way you think, but you really should stop abusing the :V thing.


----------



## GraemeLion (May 17, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You guys keep saying they were a minority, I demand evidence to back up this argument.



Evidence to back it up?

Okay.

There are currently 31,988 members of this forum.

If we assume that half of them are furries (That's being generous) , then that leaves us with 15,994 furs.

Now, the incident above involved 12 furs or so.  Let's round it to 15.  And let's assume that every quarter, you have to reprove your dirtiness / sickness/etc. 

For it to be a majority of furs, you would have to see 534 stories like this one every quarter.  A quarter of the year consists of 91 days.  So, we should be seeing, on average, 5.8 stories like this a day, involving 15 furs each.  And that's if we want to have a "majority."

Therefore, this is mathematical conjecture that this is, indeed, a minority.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 17, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I like the way you think, but you really should stop abusing the :V thing.


He started it...
I think...


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 17, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> Evidence to back it up?
> 
> Okay.
> 
> ...


Wait, if there are 31,988 members in the fandom, why are only half of them in the fandom? If you're in the fandom, you're a furry. Period. Make up your mind.



GraemeLion said:


> Now, the incident above involved 12 furs or so.  Let's round it to 15.  And let's assume that every quarter, you have to reprove your dirtiness / sickness/etc.
> 
> For it to be a majority of furs, you would have to see 534 stories like this one every quarter.  A quarter of the year consists of 91 days.  So, we should be seeing, on average, 5.8 stories like this a day, involving 15 furs each.  And that's if we want to have a "majority."
> 
> Therefore, this is mathematical conjecture that this is, indeed, a minority.


That's assuming that for every furry "sleep-over", at least one furry would tell about how fucking disgusting it was, which isn't always guaranteed. And for all we know, most furries might not even mind or keep quiet about it for other reasons.


----------



## MattyK (May 17, 2010)

This Thread = Win. Oddily Enough, I should be splitting my sides in laughter... 

But seriously, you just hooked up with the Wrong Crowd, AS EVER...
The Civilties of this Forum will be happy to educate you(if not already have, by the looks of the first page) that you just met a bunch of backdoor-knockers who would've been at it anyhow, irregardless of their affiliations with the Fandom.



BlueberriHusky said:


> Should have turned the hose on them. Solve multiple problems at once!


 
Bringing a whole new meaning to "Take a Cold Shower, bud.", Blue. Ehehehe.


----------



## Koray (May 17, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> 1) Take a fucking shower every single morning.
> 2) Brush your teeth at least once a day, preferably two.
> 3) SHAVE!
> 4) Learn how to use a fucking condom before you get a disease (if you don't already have one)!
> ...



1) I take two showers a day, maybe three.
2) I brush them twice a day
3) Face, every other morning: check. Body hair trimming twice a month: check
4) I don't need to use a condom in sex, because both of those i've been with were clean of diseases... If i ever have an one-night stand, then yes, of course i'll use a condom!
5) Ummm.... OK.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 17, 2010)

Koray said:


> 1) I take *two showers a day, maybe three*.


Why do you need to take a shower THAT often? Isn't once a day enough?


----------



## Koray (May 17, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Why do you need to take a shower THAT often? Isn't once a day enough?



One in the morning, and one before bed are the ones that i usually take. 

It's hot here, and if i get out for classes or whatever and get sweaty, then i'll take another quick shower at lunchtime.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 17, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> OK, story behind the question: a few furs I know (I'm not close friends with them or anything; hell, I don't even really talk with them much) have, since I have known them, been trying to get me to come over for a "furry sleepover weekend". It happens every weekend, and this weekend was no exception. This weekend, however, I decided "why the hell not" and said I'd go. Much chat-huggles, chat-humps, and attempted chat-rape ensued.
> 
> So on Friday I pack up my bag and whatnot and I head on over. As soon as I walk in the door, I get hit by a pretty strong typical "man smell". OK, I can deal with that (my place smells like that sometimes... fucking roommates). Then I meet the furs. Oh boy, let me tell you... my first thought was: "Oh fuck, this is going to be a long and painful weekend."
> 
> ...


3 words: What the fuck?


----------



## Sarcusa (May 17, 2010)

Koray said:


> 1) I take two showers a day, maybe three.



If all the Australians did that, we'd be sucking water from rocks and dirt ._.; (We have droughts ><; So... that makes my laziness justified XP) It gets hot here too I suppose (currently autumn) so a wet towel saves water =3


----------



## Koray (May 17, 2010)

and i love water, lol. I like the water running my body 

I could shower for hours, believe me... >.>

EDIT: Woa, people are quick around here


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 17, 2010)

I love water, too. I usually spend 20 minutes just sitting in the shower, letting the water fall on me.


----------



## Sarcusa (May 17, 2010)

Koray said:


> and i love water, lol. I like the water running my body
> 
> I could shower for hours, believe me... >.>
> 
> EDIT: Woa, people are quick around here



Because we don't have a life so we constantly refresh this board for a new topic or reply =0 Hum, but your hands get all wrinkly and icky ><;; I guess a bath just doesn't cut it? (I haven't had one for a very long time...is it even hygienic considering you're washing in your own filth? ._.)



> I love water, too. I usually spend 20 minutes just sitting in the shower, letting the water fall on me.



Both of you are wasters! 4 minutes top here or I'll get a yelling ._.;;


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 17, 2010)

Ooh....not good.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 17, 2010)

Sarcusa said:


> Both of you are wasters! 4 minutes top here or I'll get a yelling ._.;;


Oh, my parents aren't too thrilled about my "hour-long showers", as they put it lol


----------



## Tally (May 17, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Oh, my parents aren't too thrilled about my "hour-long showers", as they put it lol



Neither is my budget.


----------



## Joeyyy (May 17, 2010)

Oh what a laugh. 
You started my day off real nicely thanks to you, OP


----------



## Beta_7x (May 17, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I love water, too. I usually spend 20 minutes just sitting in the shower, letting the water fall on me.





Koray said:


> and i love water, lol. I like the water running my body
> 
> I could shower for hours, believe me... >.>



Way to save money and spent resources...


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 17, 2010)

> 1) Take a fucking shower every single morning. *Check*
> 2) Brush your teeth at least once a day, preferably two. *Check*
> 3) SHAVE! *Check*
> 4) Learn how to use a fucking condom before you get a disease! *Check*
> ...


I think I'm k...


----------



## Marietta (May 17, 2010)

I lawled.



> 1) Take a fucking shower every single morning. *Fuck no.* *I only take one every 3 days and at night!*
> 2) Brush your teeth at least once a day, preferably two. *Only when I feel like it.*
> 3) SHAVE! *Okay.*
> 4) Learn how to use a fucking condom before you get a disease! *Ew, condoms? *
> ...


----------



## cuddlesmuch (May 17, 2010)

read that first post and kinda wanted to puke, how can people live like that little alone group up ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ok better now


----------



## Zontar (May 17, 2010)

I personally would not be able to fuck if I or the other guy/girl smelled. Seems much better if everyone's clean and all shaven.


----------



## VoidBat (May 17, 2010)

Furries not bothering about their hygiene? 

How shocking.


----------



## CoonArt (May 17, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> I feel sick now.


 Me too! *vomits!*


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

"Hello, does anyone know what a condom is? These guys were just going at it with each other with no condoms and spit for lube."

I laughed my ass off to this.

in other news, most male furries I've met IRL are like that. no kidding. only one I've met actually goes to college, but he's an artist. 

I tend to hang out with the fursuiters... mostly because if you're going to spend $1000 on a fursuit chances are you've got everything together.


----------



## furvien (May 17, 2010)

Jesus fucking fuck....
That is both disgusting and scary. 

but no offence if I was in that situation i probably would have kneecapped somebody.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

sounds like a WoW party


----------



## darzoz (May 17, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I love water, too. I usually spend 20 minutes just sitting in the shower, letting the water fall on me.


 My showers are usualy 30 to 45 minuts. >_>


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

darzoz said:


> My showers are usualy 30 to 45 minuts. >_>



I take 30min showers.


----------



## Geek (May 17, 2010)

Shave ?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 17, 2010)

Well, I know fact that not all furries are this filthy. I have seen furries on private webcam who look clean and tidy. However stereotypes usually start from truth. So I am willing to bet there are furries who don;t shower often, or shave, or brush their teeth.


----------



## Ames (May 17, 2010)

darzoz said:


> My showers are usualy 30 to 45 minuts. >_>



...what the hell?

What do you do in there? Eat a meal or something?


----------



## Zontar (May 17, 2010)

JamesB said:


> ...what the hell?
> 
> What do you do in there? Eat a meal or something?



What the hell do you think he does?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 17, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> OK, story behind the question: a few furs I know (I'm not close friends with them or anything; hell, I don't even really talk with them much) have, since I have known them, been trying to get me to come over for a "furry sleepover weekend". It happens every weekend, and this weekend was no exception. This weekend, however, I decided "why the hell not" and said I'd go. Much chat-huggles, chat-humps, and attempted chat-rape ensued.
> 
> So on Friday I pack up my bag and whatnot and I head on over. As soon as I walk in the door, I get hit by a pretty strong typical "man smell". OK, I can deal with that (my place smells like that sometimes... fucking roommates). Then I meet the furs. Oh boy, let me tell you... my first thought was: "Oh fuck, this is going to be a long and painful weekend."
> 
> ...


LOL! Seriously this is funny but I died a little too. x_@


----------



## Taralack (May 17, 2010)

Zontar said:


> What the hell do you think he does?



*fapfapfap*


----------



## Ames (May 17, 2010)

Zontar said:


> What the hell do you think he does?



Who takes that long to do it without visual stimuli, though?  30-45 minutes? Seriously?

Also, using soap on it is really bad for your skin.


----------



## Dreaming (May 17, 2010)

Smelly and Sweaty? I gets hot in those there Fursuits


----------



## Armaetus (May 17, 2010)

Bleh, that's gross..at least I keep a standard of hygiene as well as the local furries I hang out periodically.


----------



## J-wolf (May 17, 2010)

I feel sorry for you OP
The furries I hang out with are all clean (In all senses of the word (except one but nobody talks to her anymore))



~Genesis~ said:


> 1) Take a fucking shower every single morning.
> 2) Brush your teeth at least once a day, preferably two.
> 3) SHAVE!
> 4) Learn how to use a fucking condom before you get a disease (if you don't already have one)!
> 5) When someone says "sorry, no. not interested." don't keep pushing for it. You never know when someone might turn around and smack you in the face.



1) Quick one every morning. Unless it's summer then once to wake up, then again after I run... (ZOMG a furry that exercises?)
2) At least once a day, but even if I don't I've been gifted with teeth that resist all types unhealthiness. They're always shiny and white. :grin:
3) Clean shaven every other day. Unless the girlfriend asks me to keep it fuzzy for a while. I'm shaved other places too, it's pretty interesting...
4) Virgin.... And waiting 'til marriage (WTF is wrong with me right?!)
5) I'll make the situation awkward, but if asked I'll be "normal"


----------



## Kawaburd (May 17, 2010)

Eww.  That seems to be the exception -- I'm REALLY hoping its the exception. >_<  Granted most of us are rather 'touchy-feely', but that's just plain  careless.

Don't they know there's 'positive' furs out there?  That kinda s---'s just begging for a slow, painful epidemic. >.>


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 17, 2010)

1) Take a fucking shower every single morning. *check*
2) Brush your teeth at least once a day, preferably two. *check*
3) SHAVE! *I don't need to yet*
4) Learn how to use a fucking condom before you get a disease (if you  don't already have one)! *I don't like teh secks*
5) When someone says "sorry, no. not interested." don't keep pushing for  it. You never know when someone might turn around and smack you in the  face. *Check*


----------



## Bandit Braith (May 17, 2010)

you ran into a rarity, most furries i know, including myself, are freaks about being clean.

I love to smell good, be clean looking, have clean fluffy hair.

I groom myself so much it isn't funny.

>_> that just sounds..grody


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 17, 2010)

I'm not.  Then again, people like me are kinda sparse...  i'm abstinent, I don't masturbate, i'm straight, and I take showers...

and even if I forget to shave, I still wash my face.  clean whiskers are better than dirty bare face...


----------



## Oovie (May 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I take 30min showers.


That better be a cold shower.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 18, 2010)

I like how this thread became a forum game halfway through.

As if someone would admit to having Victorian bathing habits and encouraging unprotected sex with smelly men.

Well, at least no one would unironically.


----------



## holydust (May 18, 2010)

I've seen my share of people like this just from dealing with clients on FA. I love me some gay men, and I'm fully supportive of the LBGT community, but a minority of gay furries I've seen on FA (shut up, yes, you don't have to be gay or a furry to adhere to the following but I am SPECIFICALLY talking about some FA examples that I have in mind RIGHT NOW) seem obsessed with drama, unprotected sex, and a serious lack of hygiene.

At the end of the day I just think it comes down to -- I mean, every group has these people. Furries are typically social outcasts outside of their chosen niche, but that's part of the fun of it for some people, at least from what I see.

It's your choice whether you want to give those types of people the time of day and enable their dangerous behavior, or make it clear that you don't like flirting with disaster.

If this story is even remotely true, I certainly hope you made a loud announcement about the dangers of unprotected sex and promptly slipped out the front door, because to do anything else would have been wildly irresponsible.


----------



## Ames (May 18, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I'm not.  Then again, people like me are kinda sparse...  i'm abstinent, I don't masturbate, i'm straight, and I take showers...
> 
> and even if I forget to shave, I still wash my face.  clean whiskers are better than dirty bare face...



These two things don't go together.


----------



## Meegz0 (May 18, 2010)

BLEGH.
It's like the furry episode of CSI all over again lol.

But no..not all furries are like that. Technically they're just crazy, creepy, possibly dangerous people with allot of kinks + nymphomania as well as feeling like they're too busy with other things then to shower. They basically use one of their kinks, (furries) as a way to possibly make what theyâ€™re doing seem more appropriate so they can sleep at night... Which it really doesnâ€™t.

Also, people hating the poster. Yes we all know that he shouldn't have done it.
But the thing is, peer pressure, as well as the lure of friendship or possibly a relationship(depending if your gay or not) can make people do very stupid things. It could probably make you do stupid things. The other furries obviously lured him over with peer pressure and feigned that cute all I'm harmless buddy buddy act.
Yes he did fall for it, but the important thing is he got out unscathed. The only reason he prolly stayed as long as he did was because it was similar to watching a car crash. It's so horrible but you just can't stop staring.


And on that note..I'mma take another shower...that story creeps me right out x.x


----------



## holydust (May 18, 2010)

Meegz0 said:


> The only reason he prolly stayed as long as he did was because it was similar to watching a car crash. It's so horrible but you just can't stop staring.



I have to quote this for truth. I know a lot of people are screaming at the OP, "you shoulda ran out the door!" but I'm starting to wonder if I wouldn't have stayed just because I wouldn't have been able to not look away. As much time as I spend at ED, I am inclined to think I would have forced myself to stay JUST for the horrifying experience to tell to others!


----------



## Slyck (May 18, 2010)

JamesB said:


> ...what the hell?
> 
> What do you do in there? Eat a meal or something?



Ooh exploitable!


----------



## Alkatraz (May 18, 2010)

Weeeeell, i've nvr met a furry that i know of irl. This is why I plan on keeping it that way. not saying every furry is a wacko...i guess i'm not so that means there are others.... but still i rather not test those waters unless it was at a con


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 18, 2010)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Smelly and Sweaty? I gets hot in those there Fursuits


Yeah, but fursuiters are a minority in the fandom and a lot of furries still seem to have bad hygiene. That's just sad.


----------



## GraemeLion (May 18, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Yeah, but fursuiters are a minority in the fandom and a lot of furries still seem to have bad hygiene. That's just sad.



Maybe you shouldn't hang out with those that have bad hygiene?

I know of about thirty furries in the area.  They don't have bad hygiene.  There are a number more that we've asked not to come back to our events that DO have bad hygiene.  We've told them why they were disinvited.  They came back under probation, and now don't have bad hygiene. 

It's very simple.  If you go at this "furry thing" with the "we're all one family, durr" mentality, you will be sadly disappointed.  If you go at it with "We all have something in common so finding friends should be easier" and then treat the relationships no different than any other relationship, you likely won't be disappointed.

Furry is just a fandom.  It's still made of people with the same motivations as every other social construct.


----------



## Cavy (May 18, 2010)

To the OP, sorry if that happened you, but I have one question? Why the heck did you just left the first thing you sense something wrong with that picture? I mean if something doesn't feel right with you, its probably is.


----------



## nurematsu (May 18, 2010)

I don't know many furries irl, but that's disgusting. I know of some other people irl that aren't furries that are disgusting though. Showering every few days, not washing their hands after using the restroom, brushing every other day, etc.. It's really quite unnerving to think that somebody can be comfortable living like that. But then I know some people that are quite hairy, but keep themselves well-cleaned.

But yeah, I think you just ran into a minority of furries that happened to be hygienically-challenged. I wouldn't let that stop you from attending a bigger gathering that's more well-known and public. People that attend public events tend to be a _little_ cleaner than a private orgy.


----------



## Nall (May 18, 2010)

I sincerely regret reading that. I hope that a lot of furries are not like that, else this will be a very short foray into the fandom for me.  But based on some of the replies, I don't think I will have to worry about it.


----------



## Ricky (May 18, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> OK, story behind the question: <snip>



Not all, just most.

Sorry, I just really don't have anything else to add.

This sounds like typical IRL furfaggotry.



GraemeLion said:


> Maybe you shouldn't hang out with those that have bad hygiene?
> 
> I know of about thirty furries in the area. They don't have bad hygiene. There are a number more that we've asked not to come back to our events that DO have bad hygiene. We've told them why they were disinvited. They came back under probation, and now don't have bad hygiene.
> 
> ...



And you actually helped someone by doing this, as opposed to being an enabler like most everyone else ever does.


----------



## Summercat (May 18, 2010)

Nall said:


> I sincerely regret reading that. I hope that a lot of furries are not like that, else this will be a very short foray into the fandom for me.  But based on some of the replies, I don't think I will have to worry about it.



Yeah, what OP saw (if he saw it) was the extreme. Most of the parties I've been to have been clean (although overly packed)...


----------



## Ricky (May 18, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Yeah, what OP saw (if he saw it) was the extreme. Most of the parties I've been to have been clean (although overly packed)...



Maybe the bareback sex part.  Generally this will happen in a room with the door shut so you don't see it.

Otherwise, this sounds like the typical furry meet out of the ones I've been to here or in FL.


----------



## Summercat (May 18, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Maybe the bareback sex part.  Generally this will happen in a room with the door shut so you don't see it.
> 
> Otherwise, this sounds like the typical furry meet out of the ones I've been to here or in FL.



There was one party around here that was known for that sort of stuff. It never had high attendance and was eventually shut down for a variety of reasons.

Other than that... *shrug* And that was one party out of, at the time, 6 or so regularly occurring ones.


----------



## VoidBat (May 18, 2010)

How do you hide money from furries?

Put it under the soap. :V


----------



## Nall (May 18, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Yeah, what OP saw (if he saw it) was the extreme. Most of the parties I've been to have been clean (although overly packed)...


Good to know. If what happened to the OP happened to me, some serious nut kicking would happen. XD


----------



## Rachrix (May 18, 2010)

wow, very lol inducing and disterbing at the same time. i am quite proud to be none of the bad things you mentioned. altho i have been tempted to grow a beard by a couple friends, i normaly shave every night.

i know there are some in the fandom that are like that but i would have to say, or atleast i hope that, it was indeed the minoity


----------



## CrazyLee (May 18, 2010)

*doesn't read the entire thread*

Why yes, yes they are.


----------



## Zythren (May 18, 2010)

You know, there are people who AREN'T furries that are worse. Furries just tend to not go outside much and lose track of whats important when they spend 20 hours a day online.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 18, 2010)

Zythren said:


> You know, there are people who AREN'T furries that are worse. Furries just tend to not go outside much and lose track of whats important when they spend 20 hours a day online.


good thing no one stays on that long :V


----------



## Zythren (May 18, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> good thing no one stays on that long :V



At least the ones that do :<


----------



## Meegz0 (May 18, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> How do you hide money from furries?
> 
> Put it under the soap. :V


 
lulllzzz


----------



## Verin Asper (May 18, 2010)

Zythren said:


> At least the ones that do :<


Most of us furs have jobs you know...ones not on Second life:V


----------



## Zythren (May 18, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Most of us furs have jobs you know...ones not on Second life:V



The ones that don't have jobs? nvm I give up D;<

... and for the record, I hate SL.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 18, 2010)

Zythren said:


> The ones that don't have jobs? nvm I give up D;<
> 
> ... and for the record, I hate SL.


 
Eh SL is alright, just those that are on it for more than 4 hours a day are the bad ones, I dont care if you have a job to which you just SIT there for 8 hours, my 8 hours at a real job beats their 8 hours


----------



## Zythren (May 18, 2010)

What do you do for work?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 18, 2010)

Zythren said:


> What do you do for work?


 assistant manager for a resturant...and doubles as a dishwasher cause my place is CHEAP


----------



## Bandit Braith (May 18, 2010)

I don't have a job...granted I'm only 18 and still in highschool, but still.


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (May 19, 2010)

My friend. It sounds like you just went to he'll that night.  Did you bleach you're eyes after that, and sleep with a gun? I would. 

And yea... No comdoms. Spit... *face paw* and ppl wonder why they get aids. Soooo stupid. 

And no. Not all furs are like that.  Witch reminds me I need to shave XD


----------



## DemonicWeavile (May 19, 2010)

Haha, not all of them. Some are really cute and safe. Others are as hardcore as hell. If you go to sites like wild critters, yeah you'll find a lot of disgusting ones. But hey, its very expecting. *licks claw*


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 19, 2010)

I've always wanted to draw like a 10 page yiff comic and have the last 3 pages dedicated to the characters discovering they have HIV and dealing with the consequences of their spontaneous fucking.

or have one of those "this is technically rape but the other guy likes it by the end because he's a slut so its okay" ending in court proceedings.


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I've always wanted to draw like a 10 page yiff comic and have the last 3 pages dedicated to the characters discovering they have HIV and dealing with the consequences of their spontaneous fucking.
> 
> or have one of those "this is technically rape but the other guy likes it by the end because he's a slut so its okay" ending in court proceedings.


Dude.

Do it.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 19, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I've always wanted to draw like a 10 page yiff comic and have the last 3 pages dedicated to the characters discovering they have HIV and dealing with the consequences of their spontaneous fucking.
> 
> or have one of those "this is technically rape but the other guy likes it by the end because he's a slut so its okay" ending in court proceedings.


DO IT


----------



## Don (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude.
> 
> Do it.



Quoted for truth, and because it would make me lol.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 19, 2010)

Thats why I always carry a cellphone and a pocket knife to a sleepover. If they screw up I call the police if they try screwing around with me I pull out the knife.


----------



## Ozriel (May 19, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Thats why I always carry a cellphone and a pocket knife to a sleepover. If they screw up I call the police if they try screwing around with me I pull out the knife.



You need to carry pepper spray with a police marker for extra protection.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You need to carry pepper spray with a police marker for extra protection.



I would take my machete and my stungun, but it would be a sure fire way to get my arse in deep trouble.


----------



## Alstor (May 19, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Thats why I always carry a cellphone and a pocket knife to a sleepover. If they screw up I call the police if they try screwing around with me I pull out the knife.


 What kind of ghetto sleepovers do you go to?


----------



## Ozriel (May 19, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I would take my machete and my stungun, but it would be a sure fire way to get my arse in deep trouble.



That's why Pepper spray with a Police marker is the best idea. If you scream "RAEP" after you spray the...person, the person will be arrested. :3


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 19, 2010)

Alstor said:


> What kind of ghetto sleepovers do you go to?



I'm paranoid, I keep a pocketknife in nearly every room in my house, mostly cause i got no other place for them. And the fact that there was a murder due to a bad drug deal a block from my house doesnt help. I dont even live in the ghetto, I live in a country suburban area, But to answer your ? they arent that ghetto, i just want to be safe. I mean its not like anyone has gone bad, but the minute i let my guard down, one of the other guys is trying some stupid shat and ends up getting the police called on us.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That's why Pepper spray with a Police marker is the best idea. If you scream "RAEP" after you spray the...person, the person will be arrested. :3



I much prefer using the excuse of selfdefense.


----------



## Ozriel (May 19, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I much prefer using the excuse of selfdefense.



Spraying someone in the face isn't self--

I just walked into that one, didn't I?


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Spraying someone in the face isn't self--
> 
> I just walked into that one, didn't I?



yep


----------



## Ozriel (May 19, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> yep



Why do I feel dirty all of a sudden?


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Spraying someone in the face isn't self--
> 
> I just walked into that one, didn't I?


XD


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Why do I feel dirty all of a sudden?



beats me


----------



## Ozriel (May 19, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> beats me



I am just going to do the normal thing and blame all of the foxes that have cluttered this thread. :V


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am just going to do the normal thing and blame all of the foxes that have cluttered this thread. :V



yeah glad i am not one of them


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am just going to do the normal thing and blame all of the foxes that have cluttered this thread. :V


you bastard.


----------



## Ozriel (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> you bastard.



Shut your slutty tounge and close your skuz ports, you dirty whore!


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Shut your slutty tounge and close your skuz ports, you dirty whore!


I'm not a god damned slut though! You know this! D=


----------



## Summercat (May 19, 2010)

I'm gonna go ahead and lock it here... Yeah...


----------

